
Solar Panel Waste - dwighttk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/05/23/if-solar-panels-are-so-clean-why-do-they-produce-so-much-toxic-waste/
======
dwighttk
After reading this, I looked around at some home solar panel companies and
none of them talk about the life expectancy of their panels (that I could
find.)

~~~
philipkglass
Do you mean that you looked at home solar panel _installation_ companies or at
_manufacturers_? It's the manufacturers who provide module life expectancy
estimates/assurance.

You want to look at the product warranty and the power warranty for modules:
[https://www.solar-estimate.org/solar-panels-101/how-to-
under...](https://www.solar-estimate.org/solar-panels-101/how-to-understand-
and-compare-solar-panel-warranties)

These values are typically disclosed in the module data sheet:

[https://www.lg.com/us/business/download/resources/BT00002151...](https://www.lg.com/us/business/download/resources/BT00002151/BT00002151_2830.pdf)

LG, SunPower, Panasonic, and perhaps some other premium manufacturers are
offering 25 year combined product-and-power warranties. It's becoming more
common as durability improves.

More typical at present is a 10 year product warranty with a 25 year power
warranty, like this module from REC offers:

[https://www.recgroup.com/sites/default/files/documents/ds_re...](https://www.recgroup.com/sites/default/files/documents/ds_rec_twinpeak_2_series_ul_rev_f_eng.pdf)

~~~
dwighttk
nice, I was looking at installation companies.

